# Killer Crayfish



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...this is the story. I had three tiger barbs that I had in with my rhom...they kept picking on this tail so I moved them in with my terns to be eaten. Well, one survived and has been living in this tank for about 2 months. I did some moving around and had my brandtii in with this little sh*t. He was picking on one of their tails so I decided to move into my 125 with my pygos and about 13 exodons. The exodons were on this dude....bashing him for scales. Me and Serrapygo were cheering on the Exodons because this dude is just a sh*t. 
This went on for about 15 minutes, the exodons just after this guy....well, the tiger barb tried to hide at the top of the power head....mistake.
I look over and am like "dude...something is eating that bitch"...so we check it out and the crayfish has the tiger barb in his grasp and is just muching his ass!!!!!!

It was fricking amazing....I got a couple pics...but they dont show much..i will post them tomorrow...

This crayfish is kickass people...i have some other interesting pics of him I will also post.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

How big was that Crayfish GG? Was it the "infamous" Blue Crayfish or just a regular?


----------



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hahha trying to imagining would be cool on video..


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

no, the funnier thing is that the little tiger barb was ripping up the tails of both your huge rhom and your new brandtii!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Lahot!!!.....lol

This little tiger barb was about half an inch. I dont even know if the other fish realized what was happening. The crayfish is just a regular dude and about and inch or 2. I have some pics of him taking a ride in a filter cage that is funny as hell. I will be posting some tomorrow is all goes well.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

how did the crayfish get it at the top of the powerhead? had the crayfish climbed up there?








wrong forum GG







to bottom dwellers


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My crafish has never been a bottom bweller...he is always at the top of driftwood, or anything else that is above the other fish.

Therefore I am moving back to its original forum...shithead...lol

Just kidding..but this dude is always around the top of the tank..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

haha, badass cray


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

PICS PICS PICS!!!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

last thing you think of to detroy the bastard fish!!!








LOL, Looking forward to pictures....................


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

will your crayfish kill my crayfish cuse mine pinched the peck fin (the little side fin i think) on my rhom and it ripped it open. i mean i could see flesh. unless someone pays for shipping this gy is taking a ride in a slingshot or something. i hate my little sh*t crayfish

oh and nice crayfish you got there gg


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is the pic of the dude munching on the barb.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nyahahahaha


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Crays are fun to keep. I've had them kill a pleco and a JD before.

Good story gg


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Your story inspired me to get 4 new crays today and try my luck but my pygos made quick work of them


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, it is luck of the draw. Right now the dude is living with 5 pygos...and 3 are large terns. I think that is why he has all the hiding spots...including the filter intake cage.


----------

